# When are taxis cheaper than Uber?



## Denmingo (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

In Phoenix it's when UberX surges to 2.5.
In Scottsdale it's when UberX surges to 3.0.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In orlando

<2 miles or so taxis are cheaper

Then it's a surge of about 3X at 60 MPH

or about 3.5X at 30 MPH or lower

or 1.5X with uberXL



but really it can be any time with or without a surge. Depends on how much uber is screwing the customer on up the up front markup.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here in Orlando, based on referencing my own waybills and family that take Uber in area, even with the lowest rates in the US for drivers the base rates for pax are almost as expensive as a Taxi nowadays


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lawlet91 said:


> Here in Orlando, based on referencing my own waybills and family that take Uber in area, even with the lowest rates in the US for drivers the base rates for pax are almost as expensive as a Taxi nowadays


When uber jacks up their rates here to break even (something that is coming)

Orlando will be very quick to have uber lose money back to taxis. A large portion of Uber pickups occur in places where there's always taxis queued. WDW, universal studios, the airport, who knows how many hotels...

If Taxis become cheaper than uber it's going to turn into a giant Shitshow for uber.

I think the plan was to decimate the taxi industry globally before jacking up the rates with a complete monopoly. It will be interesting to see how it turns out when uber jacks up the rates without a monopoly.


----------

